# Le avventure(estive) di Sbri al super.



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Era un po' di tempo che non postavo le mie avventure ma...
Comunque quello che mi ha fregato è stato il caldo. 
Tutto il giorno a soffrire in ufficio, a casa pure è caldo ma al super...
Così, sistemato il rovente bolide nella parte più fresca del parcheggio(altrimenti i gelati arrivano a casa squagliati),
entro al super e comincio ad aggirarmi con molta calma, corsia per corsia ispezionando e cercando ostinatamente tutto ciò che potrebbe mancare a casa.
O anche non propriamente mancare.
Quando ho questo atteggiamento alla Visa stappano un paio di bottiglie, per dire.
Ah, la sensazione di freschezza delle verdure.
Che poi dovrò cucinare accendendo il fuoco: allora tanto vale attrezzarsi per un bel fritto pastellato.
Che io faccio solo d'estate mossa da un impulso che non ho mai compreso, nonostante abbia ben chiara la visione di una Sbri che si sta disidratando 
mentre si affanna in una sorta di girone dantesco permeato da un denso odore di fritto cercando di schivare bastardissimi schizzi di olio bollente.
Ma io friggo solo in estate e non solo: 
friggo quantità smodate di verdure che prima pulisco, affetto, trito, poi affogo nella pastella che ho preventivamente preparato e messo a ghiacciare.
In pratica quando comincio a friggere sono già stufa: ma oramai la roba è lì, quindi...
Comunque tutta questa visione non mi ferma.
Quindi compro zucchine, fiori di zucca, melanzane, peperoni, cipolla.
Mentre sto scegliendo le cipolle appunto... ho la sensazione di essere osservata.
Alzo gli occhi... li alzo un altro po'... un altro po'... un colosso.
A me non piacciono in genere gli uomini molto alti.
Ma questo è un gran bel tronco di pino, diciamolo, veramente notevole.
Alto, largo come un due ante che però si riducono a una sui fianchi. Gambe lunghe dentro i jeans. In forma. Capello più sale che pepe, abbronzato, occhio blu.
Non azzurro, blu. 
Bene, mentre mi atteggio alla massima indifferenza registro che ha pure lo sguardo bello vispo, di quelli con gli occhi che ridono.
Contegno. Piroetto verso il carrello e mi avvio con aria regale verso i pomodori che ispeziono inarcando il sopracciglio e metto nel carrello sospirando.
Vado a prendere il latte.Ispeziono i bancali delle offerte.
E mi giro. E lui è esattamente dietro di me, e mi guarda negli occhi.
Ok: di solito i begli uomini che sanno di essere begli uomini hanno una visione ridotta dell'universo femminile. 
Hanno un filtro per cui se non hai meno di 35 anni sei una macchia sfocata sullo sfondo.
Perciò lo lascio passare avanti così poi io ho invece la visione nitida di lui da dietro. 
Non faccio mica nulla di male, nessun intento libidinoso, il mio è un'interesse artistico, come se lo studiasse Michelangelo.
E Michelangelo di certe cose se ne intendeva.
Al banco del pesce c'è quello simpatico e cominciamo con il solito scambio in cui io gli chiedo una cosa e lui mi risponde con un doppio senso e 
allora io facendo finta di non aver colto gli do corda... finita la schermaglia mi volto e lo vedo che ispeziona i vini nello scaffale vicino.
Noto che ci sono, evento piuttosto raro, diverse signore che hanno deciso di comprare vino stasera.
Prese le seppie prendo l'olio, quello da 5 litri, preso l'olio torno indietro e prendo le uova, altrimenti la pastella con che la faccio? 
A proposito devo prendere la birra, tanto che ci sono piglio la confezione da 15 ma dato che è in offerta ne prendo due.
Se i fiori li faccio ripieni? Piglio la mozzarella. E domani? vado alla carne, torno allo scatolame per il pomodoro, lo scaffale della pasta è quello dopo.
Il pane? e la farina ce l'ho? Mi sa che è finito il sale, per associazione prendo pure zucchero e caffè.
Raramente faccio la lista della spesa, ho una gestione randomica della dispensa e mi vengono in mente le cose che mi servono in successione diversa rispetto agli scaffali. Per cui faccio kilometri.
Sono concentratissima. Prendo anche l'affettato.Le piadine. Il pane. I biscotti. In quantità ospedaliera, naturalmente. 
Il tutto lasciando il carrello in posizione strategica in modo da sfrecciare leggiadra tra scaffali e vecchiette.
Ho il vago sospetto di essere un tantinello compulsiva negli acquisti ogni tanto... ma quando mi piglia così la goduria è nello scaffale della profumeria.
Mentre sto cercando una crema per il corpo lo vedo passare diretto alla corsia adiacente. 
Chissà quanti anni ha... sicuramente è più grande di me, ma non so dire di quanto. 
Però porca miseria se li porta proprio bene, ha un fisico che parecchia gente si sogna a vent'anni.
Ho il carrello strabordante, meglio andare a pagare... ho dimenticato gli assorbenti.
Devo fare presto che ho già preso i gelati, quindi prendo quello che mi serve e torno spedita al carrello: 
giro l'angolo e a momenti mi stampo contro l'armadio.
Oh, mi scusi! Sorrido, mi sorride. Che gioia queste figure quando hai la confezione gigante di assorbenti in mano.
Vado alla cassa, pago, poi cominio a spingere penosamente il carrello verso le scale mobili.
Arrivo alla macchina: il problema è adesso.
Come sapete ho una super macchina sportiva, il modello avanzato della bat-mobile e tutto nel baule non ci sta.
Quindi la birra va sul sedile posteriore, apro lo sportello, comincio a issare la prima confezione. 
- Posso aiutarla?
Orca. L'armadio. Di solito declino... ma dopotutto si è offerto lui e non sembra un serial killer, poi c'è gente.
- Oh... lei è molto gentile(credo di avere fatto anche flap flap), la ringrazio ma solo la birra, il resto non importa.
Naturalmente ha caricato tutto. Naturalmente ho ringraziato ancora, mi ha risposto scherzando che gli devo un caffè. 
Quando sono arrivata a casa e ho svuotato le borse... ho trovato una lettera di tipo commerciale ancora chiusa piegata e nella piega un biglietto da visita, 
in mezzo alle verdure.
Il destinatario della lettera è l'intestatario del biglietto. Gli sarà caduta da un taschino inavvertitamente. Pare sia un medico.
Peccato non sia un geriatra, poteva venire utile.
Quindi adesso dovrei chiamarlo per restituirgli la lettera. D'altro lato è stato così gentile che sarei proprio una cafona se non lo facessi. Bel gancio.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

la ricetta della pastella, grazie


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

affascinante e geniale!

prendo nota :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2013)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Grazie, mi serviva!!!!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl:

non fare la maleducata...restituisci la lettera


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2013)

Bè un bel modo di broccolarti....:smile:

Va bè oggi sono in modalità malinconica romantica


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Simy;bt8637 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non fare la maleducata...restituisci la lettera


La restituisco sicuramente.
Sia mai che si dica che sono maleducata.


...neanche polla però


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

Minerva;bt8634 ha detto:
			
		

> la ricetta della pastella, grazie


per ogni uovo 1/3 di bicchiere di latte, farina, birra ghiacciata, sale, pepe.
Separa i rossi, sbattili, unisci il latte, poi la farina fino ad avere un impasto abbastanza denso,il sale, il pepe, monta i bianchi a neve, uniscili all'impasto e poi la birra in modo da avere una consistenza liquida densa come... il vinavil.
poi metti in frigo. Più è fredda più il fritto è asciutto.


----------



## gas (20 Giugno 2013)

sei stata bravissima nel dettagliare il tuo pomeriggio al super, infatti me lo sono gustato come fosse un film.
potrebbe essere uno spunto per una mia prossima visita al super dal momento che solitamente la spesa grossa (detersivi, bibite, acqua, pasta, olio, sughi) la faccio io.
mi dovrò scrivere una lettera inserendo all'interno un bigliettino da visita? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Giugno 2013)

farfalla;bt8638 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè un bel modo di broccolarti....:smile:
> 
> Va bè oggi sono in modalità malinconica romantica


perdono.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8640 ha detto:
			
		

> per ogni uovo 1/3 di bicchiere di latte, farina, birra ghiacciata, sale, pepe.
> Separa i rossi, sbattili, unisci il latte, poi la farina fino ad avere un impasto abbastanza denso,il sale, il pepe, monta i bianchi a neve, uniscili all'impasto e poi la birra in modo da avere una consistenza liquida densa come... il vinavil.
> poi metti in frigo. Più è fredda più il fritto è asciutto.


grazie mille , la proverò presto perché a mia figlia piacciono molto le verdure così


----------



## lothar57 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ciao Sbri..complimenti al tipo,e'ottima idea,sai ieri sera ero all'iper con moglie,non succede mai ma non stava bene e carrello super pieno.Be'io giravo largo da lei,e per diverse volte ho incrociato sguardo di una bella signora,con due gambe da urlo...e ho pensato se fossi solo come potrei agganciarla??

ora lo so.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2013)

lothar57;bt8644 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Sbri..complimenti al tipo,e'ottima idea,sai ieri sera ero all'iper con moglie,non succede mai ma non stava bene e carrello super pieno.Be'io giravo largo da lei,e per diverse volte ho incrociato sguardo di una bella signora,con due gambe da urlo...e ho pensato se fossi solo come potrei agganciarla??
> 
> ora lo so.


Mi raccomando Lothar... sulla busta l'indirizzo dell'ufficio. E' un po' pericoloso però, secondo me, se stai giocando di nascosto... o hai dei biglietti personalizzati... occacchio, ce li hai. Non dico più nulla.


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Simy;bt8637 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non fare la maleducata...restituisci la lettera



OVVIO!


----------



## Tebe (20 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8640 ha detto:
			
		

> per ogni uovo 1/3 di bicchiere di latte, farina, birra ghiacciata, sale, pepe.
> Separa i rossi, sbattili, unisci il latte, poi la farina fino ad avere un impasto abbastanza denso,il sale, il pepe, monta i bianchi a neve, uniscili all'impasto e poi la birra in modo da avere una consistenza liquida densa come... il vinavil.
> poi metti in frigo. Più è fredda più il fritto è asciutto.


:incazzato:


ma sei cunna?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Giugno 2013)

Nella scena degli assorbenti ho quasi sputato tutto lo schermo.... e dopo circa dieci secondi in un rigetto di pensiero, idem.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2013)

naturalmente io la spedirei


che altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8649 ha detto:
			
		

> :incazzato:
> 
> 
> ma sei cunna?


why?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

Minerva;bt8652 ha detto:
			
		

> naturalmente io la spedirei
> 
> 
> che altro?


l'ho appena imbustata assieme ad un biglietto in cui rinnovo i ringraziamenti per l'aiuto che mi ha offerto.:singleeye:


----------



## gas (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8664 ha detto:
			
		

> l'ho appena imbustata assieme ad un biglietto in cui rinnovo i ringraziamenti per l'aiuto che mi ha offerto.:singleeye:


sei sicura di farlo?
sei sicura che a casa il biglietto lo veda solo lui?


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8664 ha detto:
			
		

> l'ho appena imbustata assieme ad un biglietto in cui rinnovo i ringraziamenti per l'aiuto che mi ha offerto.:singleeye:



me sai scemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa e se la apre la moglie?????????

dovevi chiamarlo!!! cazzo zia sbri!! dovevi chiamarlo


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

gas;bt8665 ha detto:
			
		

> sei sicura di farlo?
> sei sicura che a casa il biglietto lo veda solo lui?


non credo che QUEL biglietto possa creare problemi a nessuno


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Giugno 2013)

Simy;bt8666 ha detto:
			
		

> me sai scemaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa e se la apre la moglie?????????
> 
> dovevi chiamarlo!!! cazzo zia sbri!! dovevi chiamarlo


ma va là... mica sono un paganello che abbocca appena vede l'amo. 
BISOGNA FARLI CORRERE!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt8645 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi raccomando Lothar... sulla busta l'indirizzo dell'ufficio. E' un po' pericoloso però, secondo me, se stai giocando di nascosto... o hai dei biglietti personalizzati... occacchio, ce li hai. Non dico più nulla.



ahahahh..sai Sbri stamattina ho periziato da fuori un motel,per motivi logistici e temporali,purtroppo credo andremo in citta',Maxim per lei troppo lontano,e poi avendo poco tempo e'sprecato.Be'pensavo...come sarebbe se quando usciamo dalla camera..ci troviamo l'uno di fronte all'altro.Tu con il tuo armadio...io con il tuo clone???ahahahah..
facciamo uno scambio di''coppia''???tanto io nn sono geloso....:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------

